# How to get widescreen to work in Diablo 2 Patch 1.13?



## Melvis (May 21, 2010)

Hi guys, i have just updated Diablo 2 to the latest patch and it says it supports higher res including widescreen, but after installing the patch i cant see anywhere or select in game to make it run in high res.

if anyone can give me some help on this would be great.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 21, 2010)

wow widescreen eh? I'd like to know this as well


----------



## Melvis (May 21, 2010)

I can get the high res/widescreen to work in 1.12 with a mod, but 1.13 is meant to already have this inbuilt ready to go, but it doesnt =/ and i cant see anywhere to make it work ether


----------



## Tatty_One (May 21, 2010)

A couple of things........

Try running in windowed mode to start with, then hit"maximise" and see if the window then fills your whole screen.... see below......

You can add a Command line instruction that might help (from the patch release notes)......

Added new command line parameter '-nofixaspect' which allows users to 
not fix the aspect ratio to 4:3 when maximizing in windowed mode. 
This lets the game 'stretch' to fill your monitor.

Ensure where possible you have a specific driver installed from your monitor's manufacturer rather than using a generic windows driver. 


As a last resort if all else fails....

Not sure if this will help, please note the "Battle Net" warning.

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=19227


Although this may be the fix you refered to in your post above.


----------

